# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Unas extrañas hormigas.

## embalses al 100%

Bueno aquí os voy a dejar otras fotos del sábado, de unas hormigas, que cruzaban la carretera de una forma extraña. Iban unas hormigas en el centro, mientras las del extremo de atrás pasaban delante, y así sucesivamente. Además de que eran bastante grandes:







Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Las hormigas son el pueblo llano, las gordas de un lado a otro SON LOS POLITICOS ,CURAS, JUECES DEL SUPREMO Y LOS BANQUEROS, se les nota por lo bien alimentados

----------


## Phoracantha

si pudieras probar a tirarles alguna foto con flash, para congelar el movimiento y verlas bien...

la verdad que llaman la atención ¿qué tamaño tenían?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> si pudieras probar a tirarles alguna foto con flash, para congelar el movimiento y verlas bien...
> 
> la verdad que llaman la atención ¿qué tamaño tenían?


Pues complicado está, porque las pillé de casualidad, cruzando una carretera como yo...
Medían una par de centímetros de longitud cada una.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No había visto yo este hilo...

Algunas veces creo haberlas visto ese tipo de hormigas por aquí también, y también me han llamado la atención su tamaño y ese color rojizo en el medio.




> Las hormigas son el pueblo llano, las gordas de un lado a otro SON LOS POLITICOS ,CURAS, JUECES DEL SUPREMO Y LOS BANQUEROS, se les nota por lo bien alimentados


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phoracantha

> Pues complicado está, porque las pillé de casualidad, cruzando una carretera como yo...
> Medían una par de centímetros de longitud cada una.


¿2 centímetros?

 :EEK!:  

oñó

nunca he visto hormigas tan grandes... hay un foro de hormigófilos por ahí, igual sabrían decirte algo... de la tercera foto la última de la izquierda se ve bastante bien

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una imágen de hace un par de semanas en el patio en mi pueblo. 
Estaban todas las escaleras invadidas, porque se nos había caido algo de trigo y cuando fui con la escoba, había miles, sin exagerar. Lo que pas es que las otras me han salido borrosas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovecho este antiguo hilo para subiros unas fotos de unas hacendosas hormigas que fotografié el pasado sábado en las inmediaciones del castillo de Puebla de Alcocer arrastrando una miga de pan bastante mayor que ellas:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Algún día habrá que aprender sobre las hormigas. :Smile: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## ben-amar

> Algún día habrá que aprender sobre las hormigas.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Si, esas habran visto en las noticias a los ministros y actuan en consecuencia. Y no se les ocurre llevar la miga al banco de pan

----------

